# automatisation de l'appel a une hotkey (via FX)



## bill_moruuv (3 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai installer dans iterm2, une "hotkey" pour pouvoir avoir une shell toujours a une key touch (F9).
La presence de la touchbar fait que cette single key est maintenant une double key stroke.

Je pensais attacher un apple script a un bouton virtuel de la touchbar avec le script suivant:
osascript -e 'tell application "System Events" to key code 101'
mais visiblement cette commande n'est pas intercepter par la definition de la hotkey de iterm2 et ne fait qu'ecrire dans mon terminal (que ce soit Terminal ou iterm2).

Des idees pour que je puisse activer la hotkey depuis un applescript?


----------



## bill_moruuv (11 Avril 2017)

Juste pour info, j'ai pas trouver de vrai solution mais j'ai implementer une solution pas tres elegante. (j'ai associer deux hot key une F9 et une CTRL-ALT-SHIFT Y). ca me permet d'avoir via F9 quand je force les FX fonctions dans certains app (ou quand j'appuie FN) mais cela me permet aussi d'utiliser appelscript pour simuler le second hotkey.


----------

